# OpenBVE Amtrak and NJT stuff For Your Operating Pleasure



## Fan Railer (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys. I just wanted to take the time to share some OpenBVE stuff for all of you. Some of it is older material I've released, and some of it is brand new and fresh out of development. Hope you enjoy =)

Trains: *LINK*

Routes: *LINK*

Other routes not hosted by me: *LINK *and* LINK*

Some showcase videos of what's available in those links:


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 25, 2013)

The ALP-46A is here! Well, at least the Amtrak version. The NJT version should be up some time later tonight:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4lw4n1tfr8v4491/Amtrak_ALP-46A_Expansion_Pack_V1.0.rar


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey, nice vids, but BVE once broke my computer, so I won't run it again. Sorry, don't know what caused all those trojans and other invaders.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 26, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Hey, nice vids, but BVE once broke my computer, so I won't run it again. Sorry, don't know what caused all those trojans and other invaders.


Got to be careful where you download the program and addons. Be smart about it, and your computer will be fine. I've never had problems with it and I've ran BVE2 for 3 years and have been running openBVE for at least the last 2.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 26, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, nice vids, but BVE once broke my computer, so I won't run it again. Sorry, don't know what caused all those trojans and other invaders.
> ...


I don't really understand. How exactly do you do this safely?


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 27, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Fan Railer said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Only download from places that are trusted by the OpenBVE community, and if any independently hosted download looks suspicious at all, then just don't download it. In the current day and age, you can get all you need from OBTS wiki, BVE Station, and Openbveconnect, aside from my mediafire page. All the files I upload onto my page are completely clean, since I co-develop or modify existing clean material.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 27, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Fan Railer said:
> ...


OK, thanks. Don't have the time right now, might try it out later.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 29, 2013)

More comet I cab car and ALP-46A action:


----------



## RailRide (Sep 3, 2013)

So, who (if anyone) is working on actual Amfleets for BVE?

---PCJ


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 6, 2013)

RailRide said:


> So, who (if anyone) is working on actual Amfleets for BVE?
> ---PCJ


no one at the moment.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 9, 2013)

Are BVE objects still being coded using text files? I do remember there being some sort of cylinder shape being in the object codebase the last time I was following the developer community.

I know some of the subway developers have figured out how to do rounded rooflines on NYC subway cars, but I don't know how well these could be adapted to a potential Amfleet coach. Had I gotten deep into BVE object coding years ago I might've taken a stab at it by now.

---PCJ


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 9, 2013)

RailRide said:


> Are BVE objects still being coded using text files? I do remember there being some sort of cylinder shape being in the object codebase the last time I was following the developer community.
> I know some of the subway developers have figured out how to do rounded rooflines on NYC subway cars, but I don't know how well these could be adapted to a potential Amfleet coach. Had I gotten deep into BVE object coding years ago I might've taken a stab at it by now.
> 
> ---PCJ


Yes, OpenBVE still uses "C" and other "C" variants for coding purposes.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 11, 2013)

This technology would be perfect for generating a 3-D Amfleet model (or many other passenger car models):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oie1ZXWceqM

I'm not sure we're looking at the same kinds of programming. I imagine "C" is part of the BVE/ OpenBVE application itself, but the object files were historically defined with simple text files naming the faces of the object, laying out the various co-ordinates of the faces, and either assigning a color or specifying a bitmap to be assigned to a particular object face as a texture.

I imagine any object converted from the output of the application in the above linked video would need fairly involved editing to reduce the number of object faces, but it might be easier than coding up a carbody from scratch (assuming one is familiar enough with object creation.

---PCJ


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 14, 2013)

New Update: http://www.mediafire.com/download/f972lu4i6m61cmz/Amtrak_AEM-7AC_Train_Pack_V1.2.rar
Includes new panel, fixed pantographs, and several updated sounds:


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 15, 2013)

And thus begins the Commuter F40PH expansion development. All I am doing is basically giving the locomotive a repaint into various commuter liveries and also repainting the coaches to match as well. I hope to have an NJT version done in the next 48 hours or so. Both will be released together later this week.


----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 15, 2013)

The NJT version is done:


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 4, 2013)

Had a random burst of productivity and completed the first three, which are now ready for download (NJT, MBTA, MNCR):


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 4, 2013)

Shave and a haircut with a Leslie RS2M.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 6, 2013)

Working on the Amtrak Horizon train pack. Should be available for download some time later this week.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f0o46LkxWBE


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 6, 2013)

First updated train pack with the new Bombardier Horizons. Download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/f972lu4i6m61cmz/Amtrak+AEM-7AC+Train+Pack+V1.5+%28Bombardier+Horizon+Sets%29.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 7, 2013)

Amtrak ALP-46 and 46A Expansion with Bombardier Horizons: http://www.mediafire.com/download/dk23576qyrf1192/Amtrak_ALP-46_and_ALP-46A_with_Horizon_Car_Train_Sets.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 7, 2013)

GE Genesis and EMD F40PH powered Horizon Sets:


http://www.mediafire.com/download/56573ompmvj5441/Amtrak+GE+Genesis+P42DC+Horizon+Train+Sets.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/545n19on3g49y3c/Amtrak+EMD+F40PH-2+Horizon+Train+Sets.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 7, 2013)

About the above 4 downloads: Here are the various expansion packs for locomotives that I have released previously that now allow you to operate them with Horizon consists. I have taken the time to paint the railcar into multiple forms (some fictional, and some not):
Coach Class, Business Class, two Cafe (Dinette) cars (one Northeast Regional branded, the other plain), and a fictional cab car. Enjoy =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 9, 2013)

ALP-46 sounds versus ALP-46A sounds:


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 9, 2013)

Coming soon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Ww5-WjtIg


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 10, 2013)

Done. However, the windows for the Comet IB in this initial release will have to remain in their current state. I'll probably get around to fixing them some time tomorrow.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/51c3c66go14qgy6/Caltrans+Amtrak+California+P42DC+with+F40PH+NPCU.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 17, 2013)

Another spin off of the Bombardier built Comet Cars. The video speaks for itself:


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 17, 2013)

After only 8 hours of development, I present to you SEPTA Regional Rail Push Pull Equipment. Powered by a fictional AEM-7AC rebuild for SEPTA (AEM-7DCs to come later), consists include 6 and 7 car Comet I and Comet II sets. Enjoy:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/uavm06q90kkpqc7/SEPTA_AEM-7AC_and_Comet_Train_Pack_V1.0.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 17, 2013)

MARC AEM-7s for OpenBVE are coming soon. You can download the Amtrak and SEPTA AEM-7DC's here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dob2jcxxu4fk31l/Amtrak+AEM-7DC+Train+Pack+V1.0+%28Bombardier+Horizon+Sets%29.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/vdrjn3l3v3ynmbu/SEPTA+AEM-7DC+and+Comet+Train+Pack+V1.0.rar


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhpRWmZH0cM

All content seen in this post and the one right above this one can be found here:

http://openbveconnect.com//index.php?PHPSESSID=54d13b584471d21bc07abf6c8c03f7a5&page=routes


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 10, 2013)

Updated R16 from CT1660

You can find it here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ackguxf81mcxo7d/R16.7z


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 6, 2014)

You can now operate the Acela for OpenBVE:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 6, 2014)

Updated to V1.0.6:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 8, 2014)

Minor high speed propulsion tweak:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gL5SvDIfVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHnyPR2OTso


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 14, 2014)

Download the NTV Italo along with the AGV Prototype here:

http://hstopenbve.blogspot.com/p/agv.html


----------



## smithd77 (Jul 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any amtrak routes like the north east corridor?


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 29, 2014)

smithd77 said:


> Does anyone have any amtrak routes like the north east corridor?


No, they have not been developed yet.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 31, 2014)

Been doing some work on the Bombardier ALP locomotives; updating the ALP-46 and ALP-46A, and creating the ALP-45DP:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 31, 2014)

Continued; special non-self lapping brake setting to be used in the NJT versions of the ALP locomotives:


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 10, 2014)

Some NYC subway work:


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 19, 2014)

Been working on the Bombardier M7 EMU for Long Island Rail Road and Metro-North Rail Road lately:


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 15, 2014)

More previews and more progress:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 16, 2014)

Cab development shots from Manuel:


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is a preliminary preview video of the WIP 3D cab for the Metro-North Railroad Bombardier M7 EMU. Kudos to Manuel for putting in the enormous amount of time and effort to generate this cab. A few more tweaks, and this will be ready for download. Stay tuned folks =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 24, 2014)

Here it is as promised. Enjoy, folks, and have a Merry Christmas =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 3, 2015)

OpenBVE M8 nearing completion:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 4, 2015)

More M8 eye candy. Just waiting on the 3D cab to be complete, and it's almost done. Not long at all now =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 9, 2015)

The New York City Subway 6 Train BETA route has been released:

http://www.bvestation.com/downloads


Cab ride videos coming soon. Stay tuned =)


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 5, 2015)

Blast from the past lol:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 15, 2016)

Read the description for the download link:


----------



## Fan Railer (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 2, 2016)




----------

